# My First Permit



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fished the jetties during the Blue Angels show yesterday and managed to catch my first ever permit on a Live Shrimp! Thought he was a Pompano at first but the coloring is not right. Water clarity was marvelous but only managed one keeper flounder.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

nice fish, were you fishing with a float or just throwing it out


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

No float. Carolina rig with a 2 foot 15lb Fluorocarbon leader


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Is this for real? I've never heard of a Permit up here in this area.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Permit are caught here several times a year. I havnt seen any personally this year but when I fished the pier often Id see them running with pompano. Those black dorsal and anal fins are unmistakable!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Still can't believe you got that. So sick bro!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wtf... Great!!! now I gotta go Permit fishing hahahaha

# GREAT CATCH # HOPE THERE IS MORE


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff! That's a rare catch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are a lot better fighters than pompano, nice work. Caught on 22" in April off the beach In destin .


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow! I didn't know permit were this far north. Saw my first one earlier this year but it was in Belize.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught a small one, cast netting bait in bayou chico a couple winters ago???


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Addictive fishing with Blair wiggins did a permit show with capt. pat Dineen from destin. They were catching permit site fishing for them right off the beach.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Addictive fishing with Blair wiggins did a permit show with capt. pat Dineen from destin. They were catching permit site fishing for them right off the beach.



What episode is this.... Cause you might be mistaken pomps for perms. It's not unheard of to see permits, but they don't have a steady migration up this way. If you venture far enough to the loop current or have a lucky day I've seen African pompano as well. Most of them were small near the beach, but in the loop current you'll find some studs and that of many species if you spend enough time and do different fishing. I've watch groupers swim down the beach like a cobia and eat a ling jig.... Sail fish swim the bars in September chasing ballyhoo. Craziest sail I've seen was on the first sand bar where people swim.... Hammer head eat a spinner on the first sandbar...hogfish, they flourish south but hell if you dive to 90-120ft you just might see one here. Jacked up an Almaco jack on the pier late summer, that fish was lost. 

Point being if you spend your time on the lake, you'll see some wild shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## displaced (Nov 14, 2008)

i thought they were lost


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Catch!! That had to have been a big suprise!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If that's Pensacola... Those fish are crazy lost! That's awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

How are these for eating compared to pompano?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The addictive fishing show was called "panhandle permit" but they were referring to jack crevalle. They were catching jacks and bull reds.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Have it on my dvr hadn't watched show yet just read title. Lol!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go on the permit ! :thumbup:


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Always nice to see them. It has been about 3 years since I have caught one in this area. Great Job!!


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I sight fish them in the bay, spring, and late summer... They are here, most people just don't no how to fish for them.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw a school of them on the flats outside of Sherman cove last year and I know a small population makes it here every year but are there enough that you can actually target them…?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Garbo has caught a permit, bonefish and snook here. Tough club to get into.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

kanaka said:


> Garbo has caught a permit, bonefish and snook here. Tough club to get into.


All three here ! I want Garbo to purchase my next lotery ticket for me. :notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

King24 said:


> I sight fish them in the bay, spring, and late summer... They are here, most people just don't no how to fish for them.



Smells like soil in my garden.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Garbo has caught a permit, bonefish and snook here. Tough club to get into.


haha only one left to conquer then. Back when Port Ops was open I got a snook in the corner behind the grey jetty.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

FreeDiver said:


> Smells like soil in my garden....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know of a spot that holds some with some regularity at the right time of the year. There are a couple of guys that fish it hard and have caught some very nice fish. I wouldn't of believed it if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Way Way Cool. 

There is a very slight migration of Permit through the Florida Panhandle most late Summers and early Falls. Last year was really good and I had the good fortune of catching over a dozen.....but Five of those were in one outing. Great fish to target and very obvious a different fish than Pompano in many ways.

As for my luck catches........I have had the good fortune or beginner's luck of catching a Florida Keys Slam in the Panhandle..... Which is Bonefish, Permit and Tarpon. I have yet to catch a Snook north of Hommassassa .....but I ain't done ............... yet.


----------

